# Center Finder



## BKelley (Apr 17, 2013)

Wood Peckers had a nice center finder that was a one shot deal and I didn't get my name on the list in time.  In talking with them, they implied they might make more some time in the future, but this didn't help my immediate needs.  I had some 1" 6065 T-6 aluminum stock so I decided to make my own center finder.  Works like a champ.

Ben


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 17, 2013)

Man now that is a sweet DIY job there Mr Kelly.  The Pecker Wood has nothing on this.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 17, 2013)

nice job on that center finder.


----------



## B Wo (Apr 17, 2013)

That is slick!


----------



## Mordi (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok - I'm in

How much $$$$ :biggrin:

Mordi


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 17, 2013)

Mordi said:


> Ok - I'm in
> 
> How much $$$$ :biggrin:
> 
> Mordi



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## HamTurns (Apr 18, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Mordi said:
> 
> 
> > Ok - I'm in
> ...


 


Me Three!:laugh:


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

Count me in too.  Thinking of making them for larger blanks (e.g., bottle stoppers)?


----------



## lorbay (Apr 18, 2013)

Ooooops looks like you have got yourself into some work Ben. Lol

Lin.


----------



## nanosec12 (Apr 18, 2013)

okay, count me in as well, just need to know who to pay and how much !!


----------



## gimpy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey, what the heck
me too


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok me too...


----------



## randyrls (Apr 18, 2013)

BKelley said:


> Wood Peckers had a nice center finder that was a one shot deal and I didn't get my name on the list in time.  In talking with them, they implied they might make more some time in the future, but this didn't help my immediate needs.  I had some 1" 6065 T-6 aluminum stock so I decided to make my own center finder.  Works like a champ.
> 
> Ben




Ben;  That is sweet!  If you can pardon my asking, How did you mount the stock to make the 45 degree angle?


----------



## BKelley (Apr 19, 2013)

Gosh Guys,
You over whelm me.  I would like to make each of you one of these center finders, but I'm just not set up to do this on a commercial basis.  You really flatter my work with your request and thru my puffed up ego I really appreciate it.  I wish Wood Peckers would carry this as regular stock.  If they won't, maybe some one in this forum has a CNC mill that could mass produce them.  Once again thanks for your
positive replies.

Ben


----------



## kooster (Apr 19, 2013)

Add me to the list please!!!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Ben, looks like you are back ordered for sure :biggrin: Such a simple idea and great outcome.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe a Tutorial??? :tongue::tongue::bananen_smilies035:


----------



## reddwil (Apr 19, 2013)

You going to bring me one of those tomorrow...right Ben??


----------



## bellringer 75 (Apr 19, 2013)

Really cool idea my have to steal the idea


----------



## butchf18a (Apr 19, 2013)

I have one from Woodpeckers and love it. Yours appears identical with exception yours isn't red. How does yours vary from heirs? Before making and selling have you ensured you aren't violating patents or pending patents.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 19, 2013)

REALLY, if he makes them and sells them, that's one thing
now if he manufactures and sells them that is different.......

So, if I made a pen the same as someone else, does that infringe on a patent 
Don't think so tim


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 19, 2013)

Mr Kelly made an very nice center finder, 
There is an alternative I've been using for about a year now called "Thumb Square" made by CNCcutter. You can find his post here http://www.penturners.org/forum/f164/thumb-square%A9-shipping-sale-108136/
The sale complete.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow!  Great job!  Are you a tool maker/machinist by trade? How long does it take to make one and; I am like everyone else how many $$ ??


----------

